# Will GeForce 6600 AGP card run on Mercury PI845GLM-AGP 4x Motherboard



## topgear (Jan 10, 2007)

Can any one tell me if I can run a Geforce 6600 graphics card with 256MB ram on a Mercury PI845GLM-AGP motherboard which have an AGP 4x slot. Plz. reply only if u have seen that graphics card is absolutely running on the above mentioned board with out no problems and mention the web address if any. Currently I have a gigabyte 5200 gfx with 128MB ram model name: GVN52128DS which is a agp 8x card

I know that agp 8x cards works with 4x slot but would that 6600 card particularly work with my mobo.

My specs: A 2.4GHz proc, 2HDDs (160 and 40) IDE, 512 DDR RAM 333MHz, I DVD ROm and 1 DVD RAM multi recorder.
A 300W psu (will upgrade it)


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2007)

Anybody PLZ answer


----------



## samrulez (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes! It will work.....but try to get 6600 128MB instead of 256MB coz it ain't of any use..


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply but just look at here 
*www.techspot.com/vb/all/windows/t-43600-Black-screen-installing-Geforce-6600.html
I am totally confused.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 13, 2007)

Its pretty simple,u need to buy a BIGGER power supply.Well all that also happens if u don't have upgraded drivers & BIOS.*But first of all read FAQS of ur motherboard*.According to me if ur older card worked & u have same manufacturer(nVidia),it should work,just these better cards need BIGGER PSU.So consider a 400 watt(commonly available) PSU.


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2007)

Here is my mobos necessary stuffs download page with the manual:
*www.mercury-pc.com/downloads_list.php?productid=455
In the manual it page no:21 it says" mercury has tested upto Nvdia 5950 and
ATI radeon 9800 with this mobo. The updated list can be found at www.kobian.com" which i was unabe to find.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2007)

samrulez said:
			
		

> Yes! It will work.....but try to get 6600 128MB instead of 256MB coz it ain't of any use..



One silly question have you really seen 6600 with 128MB ram Working on 
Mercury PI845-GLM AGP board without any problem.

Plz anwswer


----------



## Stalker (Jan 18, 2007)

it shud work.....only ur power supply may be a problem
__________
better hv a look at this thread *www.cadtutor.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8775


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

he's right ........ mobo isnt the problem .
but the psu can be if its a low one .


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2007)

I know I will buy a 500W psu (VIP) along with the GFx card. But just take a look at here:
*www.techspot.com/vb/all/windows/t-43600-Black-screen-installing-Geforce-6600.html


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 20, 2007)

Dude! i understand what are u asking.And u want someone with the same motherboard with 6600 running perfectly on it.But thats not just gonna happen because there are not many people with the same motherboard & the same graphics card & if there are people then they might not be on www.thinkdigit.com.Its a risky game that u have to play & its ur luck that it just work fine.
And u have another option like u can call or mail MERCURY people & they will clarify your query.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi mate . . Checked your link . Your 6600 card will work in 4x mode . .  , sure . No worries there . And also that you are gonna up the smps . So there will be absolutely no problem for you .


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 20, 2007)

it will work..........
No problems at all.........
i remember using this combo on mercury 865 mb till it met its sad demise...
you sure about 845 though and it is not 865???
whatever dude it will work go ahead....... the results will not be as you are hoping it to be but it will work.........
use atleast 400watt psu though even cheap will work.........
peace
raj


----------



## assasin (Jan 20, 2007)

I dont think a 6600 (128-bit) will work on ur mobo cuz ur mobo doesnt support 128-bit gfz cards.ur mobo uses the PCI bus for communication with gfx card instead of AGP bus.My frnd had a prob with a 845 mobo and 128-bit 6600GT.His pc just wont boot with a 128-bit gfx card.Its better to buy a 64-bit gfz card for ur pc.


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2007)

Please recomend  some cards and prices. ATi & Nvidia


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 21, 2007)

i remebered something it might help you.....
  last month i saw a biostar motherboard intel 845 chipset along with PCI-E (XAGP 16x) and sata raid/ide for pga 478 processors... it was around 2200rs i think.. 
In case you donot want to upgrade your cpu but still wanna have a gfx card option here is what you can do .....
go for that biostar motherboard....... Now you will have mercury mb to spare worst case it will fetch you 1K atleast as lot of guys look for pga motherboard... dent will be for 1.2K for now...
next you can go for any of the cards listed below........
they are last months prices you will get it in vicinity of these prices only...

PCI EXPRESS:
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6200TC Rs2100
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 DDR2 Rs3800
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 GT DDR3 Rs6000
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7300 GS DDR3 Rs3000
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7300 GT DDR3 Rs4500
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7600 GS DDR3 Rs5800
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7600 GT DDR3 Rs9000
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7900 GS DDR3 Rs14500

ATI Cards Prices:
ATi X550se -rs 1900/-
ATi X800XT -rs 2800/-
ATi X1350 -rs 3800/-
ATi X1600XT-rs 5500/-
ATi X1800GXT rs 13400/-
ATi X1900XT rs. 15500/-
ATi X1950GXTR special edition SM3 and DX10 . Rs.33000/-
X1950 PRO X rs. 24000/-

------------------------------------------------------------
Now if you choose any of the above graphics card say 7300 which is better than what you originally seek.... you will be dented for 3000 + 1200 = 4.2K ...........

PS: you can even get a second hand PCI-E they are not expensive and Rare like their AGP counterparts....
------------------------------------------------
consider the pros and cons........
+you will be updated 
+you will get a better performance 
+You will get Sata option 
+Warranty on New motherboard
+The things that will not get obsolete at higher rate (considering PCI-E is here to stay and AGP is meeting it awaited end........)

- higher dent to pockets.......
- more hassle to upgrade and sell motherboard.........
-------------------------------------------------------
So it will be upto you to decide and experiment though what@assain said is true but i still think that you cann't be sure until you experiment (Afterall experince is the best teacher) computer hardware may or may/may not have the ability to adap to lower grade........ Depends upon the design actually as some might be overclocked or underclocked for same reasons....... As a general rule ..... The better is the manufacturer and product..... better will be its compatibilty and ability to adapt.... and i seriously doubt that mercury (Kobian) is one of the good manufactrers.............

Peace
Raj


----------



## Stalker (Jan 21, 2007)

i use a 845D mobo with an AGP 4x slot with an 8x Gigabyte 5200 Ultra...Its 64 bit (saw it in rivatuner config)....so i can't put a 128 bit card in an agp 4x slot??


----------



## assasin (Jan 21, 2007)

^^^ Its not a case that u can run a 128-bit 8x AGP card in a 4x AGP slot.The plob lies in the 845 chipset.Its primary architecture doesnt support a AGP bus,instead it uses the pci bus to communicate with AGP card.So most 845 mobos with agp slot has a gfx card compatibility list and most 845 mobos wont work with a 128-bit AGP card.


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2007)

@ saurav29 I am unable to find it in Kolkata

@Stalker I already have a 5200 agp gfx card which is running in Pci mode.
what about 5950 ultra with 256MB ram  coz according to my mobo manual dated aug 2004 - (no updated manual found) i can plug upto 5950 ultra with 256MB ram.

@assasin is 5950 ultra better than 6200 and is 5950 whether 64 bit or 128 bit


----------



## Stalker (Jan 23, 2007)

yeah...a 5950 is better than a 6200...(performance wise)
but...5950 is a very old card...no sense goin for it now..especially when AGP production is halted...
i would advise u to upgrade your mobo to 1 having pci-e
5950 will b far below average with dx 10 games..


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 23, 2007)

topgear said:
			
		

> @ saurav29 I am unable to find it in Kolkata


 
Well i saw that in lucknow last month..... you can try ebay, though the prices there will suck.... BIGTIME but you may find what you are looking for.............

if not then pm me or mail me i will give you some contact in delhi or lucknow from whom you can purchase that board..........

peace
raj


----------



## assasin (Jan 24, 2007)

@saurav29  it better u get urself a Asus ATI chipset based mobo with sata and pci-ex16 support for ur proccy.


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 24, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> @saurav29  it better u get urself a Asus ATI chipset based mobo with sata and pci-ex16 support for ur proccy.



 first of all which processor are we talking about i have 820 P4 Dual Core and i have GGC2 mb... do i still need an ASUS board.........

about the thread the guy has 2.4Ghz 533 Mhz P4 PGA 478 .... I am pretty sure that no motherboard from asus is available with ATI chipset for any PGA478 processor....... But i cannot be sure....... Not Now atleast most of their boards are Lga 775.......

But what the heck he can always try..........

peace
raj


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2007)

@saurav29 

I have checked all the 845 based boards in Biostar's web site:
*www.biostar-usa.com/mbmain.asp

& found for particularly your For XGP not XAGP

P4TGV-R based on Intel 845GV chipset:

The board has no sata, raid and PCI-E support

*www.biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=p4tgv-r

XGP:
Xtreme Graphics Port is Biostar's unique engineering solution of adding
limited AGP graphics card support to the Intel 845GV chipset. The XGP slot
is not compatible with all AGP cards but has been tested with AGP cards
listed below:

Visit this link for supported cards at the lower section of the page

*www.biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=p4tgv-r


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 25, 2007)

topgear said:
			
		

> @saurav29
> 
> I have checked all the 845 based boards in Biostar's web site:
> *www.biostar-usa.com/mbmain.asp
> ...



Man may be i am wrong about biostar may be not the brand but i am positive i saw an 845 PGA 478 400/533mhz board which had both PCI-E and SATA support....... You see i had a 3.0Ghz p4 HT processor i was looking for the board 865 mb for it when my mercury 865mb died on me , The cpu was PGA 478... I was looking for that board for quite some time but was unable to find it ... That time some dealer showed me this board but since it does not support 800FSB processor i have to leave it........ while later i sold my processor instead and upgraded....... 

what can i say dude ......... if you are unable to find any supporting board i will suggest that sell both mb and procesor and upgrade to intel original GGC and P4 HT processor for a while you wont need a graphics card and this board comes equipped with ati 200 on board and the combo will cost you around 7odd K and now you can sell your p42.4 + MB + FX5200 for atleast 3.5 odd k ... still dent will be atmost 3.5K and you will now be updated that i am daam sure about...........

peace
raj


----------

